

Colorillo: real-time action painting - akirk
http://colorillo.com/

======
akirk
A little side project by nader and me. People can simultaneously draw on the
same page.

The Comet part was built using <http://orbited.org/> and
<http://www.rabbitmq.com/>

------
nader
here's my drawing: <http://colorillo.com/aaen>

